# Teichproblem



## pumich (13. Okt. 2006)

Hallo erstmal,

Bin ein stolzer besitzer eines balkonteichs.... 
dieser ist ca 500l groß /max90cm tief.
Ich habe eine normale pumpe mit ca 600l/Std durchlaufvolumen.
3 kleine koi´s und drei kleine goldis (ca 8 cm).

Nun habe ich ein problem, damals wo ich den teich gebaut habe, hab ich das wasser reingetan und 2wochen gewartet,bei laufender pumpe.
wasser blieb klar, nun seit den die fische drin sind habe ich ein algen problem.
habe schon innerhalb von 3monaten 3 teilwasser wechsel vorgenommen, die klarhiet hält max 1,5 wochen. habe auch schon andere sachen gegen algen versucht, aber das ergebniss ist auch von einer beständigkeit von einer woche, und zu viel von diesen zeugs will ich auch ´nicht rein tun, ist bestimmt nicht gut für meine fischis.

das merkwürdige ist aber das die werte alle in normalen bereich liegen.

lange rede und kein sinn, es lieg bestimmt an mener pumpe.

was würded ihr mir denn für filter methoden empfehlen?
es soll sich natürlich in eine bazahlbaren rehmen handeln.
Und muss ich auf uv zurückgreifen, ode geht es auch ohne?

Habe jetzt zum schluss mit microorganismen veruscht, das ergebniss ist das beste und hält auch schon 2,5wochen, aber ich bin nicht noch so ganz zufrieden....und wie kriege ich am besten das grüne zeug von den steinen ab?
komplett leeren, schruppen und neu befüllen, das ist doch stress pur für die fischis, oder nicht.


----------



## Jazzicca (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichproblem*



			
				pumich schrieb:
			
		

> dieser ist ca 500l groß /max90cm tief.
> 3 kleine koi´s und drei kleine goldis (ca 8 cm).
> 
> das ist doch stress pur für die fischis, oder nicht.



Das was DU machst, nämlich in einem, pardon, etwas grösserem Wasserkübel Fische, und noch dazu *6 Stück* zu halten, ist Stress für diese. Ne, eigentlich nicht Stress, das fällt schon fast unter Tierquälerei.

Hör auf Chemie reinzuwerfen und verschenke die Fische oder bau dir einen grösseren Teich.


----------



## Annett (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichproblem*

Hallo ...,

ich kann Dir ebenfalls nur empfehlen Dich von den Fischen zu trennen oder Dir dringend einen großen Teich (jenseits der 5000l) zuzulegen, statt nach einem Filter zu suchen, der vielleicht vorübergehend Dein "Problem" lösen könnte.
Koi wachsen sehr schnell... wie sollen sie sich dann in 500l noch rumdrehen? Gleichzeitig?  
Ich habe auch Bekannte mit Balkonteich. Die halten darin sehr erfolgreich Guppys und Garnelen. Das passt dann auch mit der Größe... und im Winter müssen sie eh rein.
Was wolltest Du denn im Winter machen? 

Einen Teich zu schrubben und damit die "Probleme" lösen zu wollen, ist das Schlechteste, was einem einfallen kann.
Dein Miniteich ist einfach mit den vielen Fischen und deren Fütterung total überlastet. 
Soviele Pflanzen kannst Du darin gar nicht unterbringen, damit die Nährstoffe durch sie aufgezehrt werden. Mit der Pumpe hat das absolut gar nichts zu tun. 

Selbst wenn Deine Wasserwerte ok sein sollten (kannst Du die mal einzeln angeben?), dann waren die Algen halt einfach schneller als Du mit der Messung.


----------



## Dr.J (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichproblem*

Hallo,

ich schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern an. Entweder grösseren Teich bauen oder Fische weggeben. 500 Liter sind definitiv zu wenig für Kois. Das würde ich nicht mal meinen Goldfischen zumuten.

Und bitte keine Chemie mehr in den Teich!!!!!!!!

Das Algenproblem wirst du so nicht lösen. Du schadest damit auf Dauer nur deinen Fischen. Oder würdest du in dem Zeug baden. Ausserdem kannst du in 500 Liter garnicht soviele Pflanzen unterbringen, die nötig wären, ohne die Bewegungsfreiheit deiner Fische stark einzuschränken.


----------



## jochen (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichproblem*

Hallo Pumich...der Name sagt vieles (Puh Mich) ?

Hoffentlich biste kein Fake.

Wenn nicht,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

Was du da machst ist so ziehmlich alles wast du falsch machen kannst mit einem Teich.

erstens solche Fische...Kois in 500ltr
dann ne Pumpe die das Wasser mehr als 20mal am Tag umwälzt... 
Chemie in den Teich schüttest...
wenn du noch UV hinzufügst schießt du damit den Vogel ab. 

Wenn du dir helfen willst....

Nimm die Kois aus dem Teich, Abnehmer findest du sicher.
Genau wie deine Pumpe,
Lies die Fachbeitrage zu den Pflanzen, und such dir ein paar schöne und vor allem nützliche aus.
Wenn du umbedingt nicht auf Fische verzichten willst gibt es genügend Arten die sich sicher auch in 500ltr. wohlfühlen, im Winter solltest du sie sowieso aus dem Teich nehmen.
Makropoden fühlen sich in so relativ kleinen Teichen wohl, wenn sie entsprechend bepflanzt sind.

Also nimm den Rat der entsprechenden User an, dann wirst du bestimmt noch viel Freude an deinem Teich haben.


----------



## pumich (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichproblem*

Ich schätze eurte antworten sehr, nun muss ich aber auch was zu meiner verteiltigung sagen.
Chemie war es nicht die ich geschüttet habe, steht zumindest auf der packungsbeilage, ist das algenzeug von tetra pond. Habe aber auch wie gesagt nicht übertrieben damit.
 Und zu den fischen kann ich nur sagen das ich bei einen fischzüchter war und ich mit den unterhalten habe und der meinte eben, für 500l sind 6 ok, aber nicht mehr, die wachsen sich den teich an d.h. die werden nur so gross wie der teich es zulässt..... stimmt das??
Tja was nun?
Ich möchte mich nicht von meinen fischen trennen, aber wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht...??

Edit: die werte, gerade gemessen:

NO3 (mg/l): ca20
no2 (mg/l): 0
GH:>10°d
KH: 3°d
PH: 8

laut den teststreifen vergleich alle zahlen grün also ok


----------



## karsten. (14. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichproblem*



			
				pumich schrieb:
			
		

> ..............
> Und zu den fischen kann ich nur sagen das ich bei einen fischzüchter war und ich mit den unterhalten habe und der meinte eben, für 500l sind 6 ok, aber nicht mehr, die wachsen sich den teich an d.h. die werden nur so gross wie der teich es zulässt..... stimmt das??




Hallo 
erstmal
schön , dass Du Dich durch die zum Teil negativen Postings nicht entmutigen lässt   

aber:

hast Du bei Deinem "Fischzüchter" nicht das Dollarzeichen 
im Auge aufblitzen sehen ?  
Was hätte er sonst antworten sollen ?

Stimmt !
die Fische werden nicht so groß 

wie in artgerechter Haltung......

*und auch nicht so alt !*

zu den Wasserwerten:
"üblicherweise" ist weder Nitrat noch Nitrit im Teich nachweisbar
(Wasserwerte mit Teststreifen messen ist wie Temperatur mit dem Zeigefinger schätzen )
wobei Deine Haltung doch eher als Aquarium durchgeht

und wenn Du die Überwinterung geregelt bekommst gegen ein paar 
Goldfische nichts zu sagen wäre.

Kois sind Karpfen , die absoluten "Schweine" unter den Fischen.
Du würdest Dir doch auch kein Sau in den Schrank stellen nur weil die Ferkel so niedlich dreinschauen.
Die Koihalter (die Meisten) wissen darum und und schaffen entsprechende Bedingungen für ihre Fische
um sich dann auch an Ihrem Anbklick auch zu erfreuen.

Die Anforderungen an artgerechte Haltung sind bekannt und es macht wenig Sinn Experimente durchzuführen ,
 um den absolut untersten Level auszutesten wie Tiere gerade noch überleben .

Ich glaube auch Du solltest die ganze Sache noch mal neu überdenken.

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## pumich (14. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichproblem*

Habe den züchter vertaut, als ich die fischis hatte, habe ich wegen anderen fischen angesprochen, aber alle anderen werden zu groß....so sagte er mir! (und ich steh ja so auf die foliensauger)
Gut, die koi´s also raus (obwohl die so schön sind)
für die goldfische reicht es aber oder?
Was für arten kannn ich denn reinsetzen?


----------



## jochen (14. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichproblem*

Hallo pumich...

Was das denn für ein Fischhändler.... 

Du brauchst dich doch nicht zu verteidigen, aber soll hier geschrieben werden...

jawohhhl passt alles, prima, klasse Koi die schaffen das schon...schulterklopf??

Oder soll dir und vor allem den Tieren geholfen werden?

Ich denke, du hast dich für die zweite Möglichkeit entschieden... 

Nun zu deiner Frage zu den neuen Fischen.

 Annett und ich haben schon Möglichkeiten genannt von Fischen die sich in Balkonteichen durchaus wohlfühlen, überwintern kannst du sie darin aber nicht.
Einheimische __ Kleinfische wie zB. Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen würden sich nicht so gut fühlen den in einen Kübel etc. auf den Balkon, erwärmt sich das Wasser sehr schnell und das ist nicht besonders gut für diese genannten Arten

Was hast du denn im Winter vor mit deinen Teich?
Selbst Goldis die recht zäh sind, hätten da im Winter zu kämpfen.
Ich glaube kaum das die Fische die Überwinterung in einen nicht eingegrabenen oder nicht gut isolierten Balkonteich überleben.
Ist es denn ein Kübel, oder ne Wanne?
Stell doch mal ein Bild ein, das erleichtert die Hilfe.

Also lass dich nicht entmudigen, und viel Spass weiterhin im Forum samt Teich.


----------



## pumich (14. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichproblem*

Es ist kein kübel oder wanne....
es Ist eine passgenaue selbsgebaute box aus holz, gedämt mit styropor (zwischen folie und holz, ausgelegt mit teichfolie.
Bild hab ich nicht grad zu hand.....


----------

